# 2000th Member Contest (free tshirt)



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Ok - this is an official contest.  Due to an earlier post, I have decided that I will purchase a pierandsurf.com tshirt and give it away to the member who is closest to the date of the day the 2000th member signs on at pierandsurf.com.

Any registered member of Pierandsurf may enter if they abide by the following rules. 

1. You must reply to this post by May 1, 2003 11:59pm est.

2. You must also send me an email at [email protected] with your date that you have posted here, as well as your member name. (by May 1,2003 - 11:59pm est.)

3. We can not have anyone picking the same date as there will be no tie breaker, and I am only giving away 1 tshirt. Therefore, the earlier you reply, the better chance you have of getting the date you want. 

4. Obviously Sandflea and myself are not going to participate in this contest for obvious reasons. 

5. * NOBODY* is to sign up under bogus names to try and reach the 2000th member. If they are caught - they will be disqualified. 

6. In the event that nobody guesses the correct date, I will then give the tshirt to the closest date posted and emailed to me. 

7. If Cdog wins he dosn't have to share his tshirt.  

OK - time for some fun. 

Post away and email me today!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

May 26th,thats my story an I'm sticking to it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

June 4th.


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

Ok I never win anything ever  but I say May 28, Koz I wear an X-Large


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

June 10th


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

August 13, 2003. Sorry if this seems pessimistic


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I could make it 2000 members by sunday!!!1


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think it will be June 15th.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

What know one wants a free tshirt


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Wahchu talkin bout Willis? (Kozlow) My guess will be June 2. C'mon T-shirt!!!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

mmmmmm my guess will be may 16th 2003.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Put me down for June 21. Oh yeah X-large by the way.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

the first day of summer. june 21st. i also predict good fishing that day, wherever you may live.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

whoops, no doubles, i'm out. new2salt is gonna win.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

june 3rd my pops b-day. make it xxl for my pop kozlow


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Aug 25th


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'll go with June 14th.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Make another PIC sandcasting , new2salt had it first so take another date. Unless you were really set on that date.

Only 98 new Members to go at this time and the deadline to enter is next week.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Moving along nicely i see. That T shirt will go well with my new P&S hat that I will have by th weekend.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Just wanted to clarify the 2000th member thing. Which one are we going by? The one on the homepage or the one they give you when you register? Don't want nobody having any rebuttals when I win my T-shirt


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

well, 98 more--does that include the 23 new names BRANDON signed himself up for??

Just teasing you BRANDON, please don't go off on an all caps tirade!


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

Well since it does not appear to have been selected, I will take June 13.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The # on the home page will be the one to watch.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

ok koz, thanx for the second chance. put me down for june 20th.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

7 days left Pierandsurf.com members.
Get your dates and Emails in.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

OK I'm in, if it's not already taken give me May 24th and I'm an XL.


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

Put me down for 11 June. I hope by then the water has finally warmed up enough for Floundern brrrrrr the water's cold!


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

June 19th Koz
Hope you guys wont have any hard feelings when ya meet me in my new shirt  
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

4 days left Pierandsurf.com members.
Get your dates and Emails in.


----------



## JB 40Hr-A-WK (Apr 24, 2003)

well here it is mothers day may 11 which is my birthday what a gift to my mother and thanks guys for the t-shirt


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Koz,

I have already bought a T-shirt and donated to the Flea's tip jar. Regardless of that fact, I'll take July 17th for said affair and for no particular reason either  

Come on sevens,

`bucketless

Oh yeah, I sold my Jon boat which is another reason I need to win this prize please


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

how bout july 14 if no one is got it,, im in florida, nw panhandle and that is me and my hubbies 1 year anniversary,( even though we have been together 18 years) love the forum but need some more reports for this area


----------



## lucky (Jun 3, 2002)

ok put me down for june 13th


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Lucky, OBXFOOL beat ya to th punch. 



> Well since it does not appear to have been selected, I will take June 13.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Lucky you have 3 days to make another selection on your date for the 2000th member . Thanks Cdog


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

1 Day Left
Dates already taken:

Cdog / May 26th
HuskyMD / June 4th. 
jra3000 / May 28th
jangwuah / June 10th 
FishRung / August 13th
*BRANDON* / June 15th
poleant / June 2nd
Topsailbum / May 16th
new2salt / June 21st
sandcasting / June 20th
FL FISHERMAN / June 3rd 
jcreamer / Aug 25th
Digger / June 14th
OBXFOOL / June 13th
jay b / May 24th 
Flounderman / June 11th
PlankCaster / June 19th
JB 40Hr-A-WK / May 11th 
The Bucket / July 17th
ann / July 14th
Scooby / June 28th
Surf and Turf /July 4th
rhino7628 /June 16 th
Macman / Aug 1st
cookieman /June 23rd. 
Sandcrab /October 1st. 
big brother /jan 8, 2011




lucky your date taken by OBXFOOL 1St make another selection.

27 entries out 1926 members 
I will bet sandflea sold all the others tshirts already.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Koz,

You did the math for him and Flea still cries poor mouth  

Tip jars, T-shirts, or whatever else that will keep it going $$$

Sign up, ante in, or go home  

`bucket


----------



## Scooby (Apr 25, 2002)

June 28th


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Well I have a P&S long sleeve, short sleeve and hat, but Mrs. S&T can use one.

I say July 4.


----------



## rhino7628 (Sep 3, 2002)

June 16


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

I'll go with 01 August, 2003.  

Macman


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm in and I'm Taking June 23rd.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Put me down for October 1st.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

jan 8, 2011, good retirement present.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

60 members to go and 1 day left to enter.

You could be the one stylin the latest Pierandsurf fashion Tshirt at a pier near you.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)




----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

Just ordered a T Shirt and hat yesterday but could always use a backup!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Just a few hours left .  
Place your bets .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

As much as I hate to admit it. At thcurrent rate Topsailbum will win it.  OOops did I say that? There is still 15min left.


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

I always seem to be a procrastinator but i'll take may 21 if its not already taken. Could use a new t-shirt.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The Final List

*NO MORE ENTERIES THE CONTEST DEADLINE HAS EXPIRED *


Cdog / May 26th
HuskyMD / June 4th. 
jra3000 / May 28th
jangwuah / June 10th 
FishRung / August 13th
*BRANDON* / June 15th
poleant / June 2nd
Topsailbum / May 16th
new2salt / June 21st
sandcasting / June 20th
FL FISHERMAN / June 3rd 
jcreamer / Aug 25th
Digger / June 14th
OBXFOOL / June 13th
jay b / May 24th 
Flounderman / June 11th
PlankCaster / June 19th
JB 40Hr-A-WK / May 11th 
The Bucket / July 17th
ann / July 14th
Scooby / June 28th
Surf and Turf /July 4th
rhino7628 /June 16 th
Macman / Aug 1st
cookieman /June 23rd. 
Sandcrab /October 1st. 
big brother /jan 8, 2011
Tim / may 21


*NO MORE ENTERIES THE CONTEST DEADLINE HAS EXPIRED *


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

22 more to go.
Who will It be


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

My money is still on Topsailbum.Amazing how many new members were getting aint it Koz?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I thought it would be a little lomger then it has been as well Cdog.


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

THE FINAL LIST SORTED BY DATE IS:

JB 40Hr-A-WK	May 11, 2003
Topsailbum	May 16, 2003
jay b May 24, 2003
Cdog May 26, 2003
jra3000 May 28, 2003
poleant June 02, 2003
FL FISHERMAN	June 03, 2003
HuskyMD June 04, 2003
jangwuah	June 10, 2003
Flounderman	June 11, 2003
PlankCaster	June 19, 2003
OBXFOOL June 13, 2003
Digger June 14, 2003
*BRANDON*	June 15, 2003
rhino7628	June 16, 2003
sandcasting	June 20, 2003
new2salt	June 21, 2003
cookieman	June 23, 2003
Scooby June 28, 2003
Surf and Turf	July 04, 2003
ann July 14, 2003
The Bucket	July 17, 2003
Macman August 01, 2003
FishRung	August 13, 2003
jcreamer	August 25, 2003
Sandcrab	October 01, 2003
big brother	January 08, 2011


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Your Da Man Flounderman 
Only 17 more members
Thanks


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

7 more to go


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

3 to go


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

1 to go and the winner will be JB 40Hr-A-WK May 11, 2003


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well Koz,looks like ya gotta send my shirt to someone else.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The Offical Winner of the Pierandsurf.com
Tshirt is JB 40Hr-A-WK May 11, 2003
Congrats  
E Mail me your address and What size Tshirt you need and I will forward to the Webmaster for delivery to you. 

[email protected]


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I want a recount!!   Congrats JB


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Congrats to the winner! This wasn't done using the Florida ballot boxes was it? 

Good work Koz!

PS - I just got my T shirt and hat in the mail yesterday.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

oK...Did yall check the Chads????????


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Pssssst Koz*

Since we are under 2000 again, do we get to do it again?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I did a user prune this weekend to dump old registrations that never had posts. The number fell by 100 or so.

For the love God, let's not have a repeat of the 2000 elections... :---> 

Contest and issue closed. Back to the fishing!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just kidding SF, but at least I did get th :---> 

on.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Ha Ha C dog / Good one
No recount this time.


----------

